# Reviews you'd like to read?



## mark76 (Dec 4, 2015)

In another topic SousVideLoca wrote:



SousVideLoca said:


> Can we get a kickstarter or something going for Mark, so he can do this with every knife ever made?



LOL . Thanks SousvideLoca. But I don't think Kickstarter is necessary. I've been approached by a number of kitchen knives sellers (and even custom makers), so you can expect some reviews of knives I don't own, but can borrow. It may take a couple of months, but please bear with me. 

Any requests, by the way? I'd personally like to try out a Takamura R2 knife, since it's so thin (and of a good steal) and I like lasers. I'd also like to do a review of a (preferably Konosuke) single-bevel knife to give an impression what it is like to use such a knife for someone who's not used to that kind of knives.

And still in the works are reviews of some Masakage knifes, Terayasu Fujiware (with wickedly beautfiul handles--including mammoth tooth--by Matt Delosso, Mikey Kriggen and Frederiek de Vette). Oh, and I forgot some thicker knives, like a Heiji, Watanabe and a Kochi.


----------



## XooMG (Dec 4, 2015)

Honestly? Maybe a Wusthof or Ikea knife.


----------



## supersayan3 (Dec 6, 2015)

I love to read reviews! 

I wish that people who have lots of knives, will review them all, individually, or a review of their whole collection, like a review done years ago, at some other forum, by a guy called Louisiana Cook. In his review, he listed many knives, writing some things about them, and then gave a score at 3 categories, fit and finish, performance, good buy.

There are many people here who have or used to have many amazing knives. I wish I will read some time in the future, about all these knives


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 6, 2015)

I really like the comparison reviews. For example, I'd like to see something like a Toyama and Watanabe, Shig Kasumi and Kitaeji, Takamura R2 Migaki and HSPS Pro/Balzen. I'd also get a kick out of debunking all those BS knives that make outlandish claims and put them up against a real knife.


----------



## gic (Dec 6, 2015)

Some of the american (semi) mass market manufacturers Warther, Chef's Choice etc...

A comparitive review of the various Zwilling Kramer lines?


----------



## panda (Dec 6, 2015)

ones made from tamahagane steel or Togo reigo.


----------



## OneS (Dec 6, 2015)

No suggestions for knives to review; just another number here buttressing the mob awaiting your reviews with keen interest.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Dec 7, 2015)

would love to see you continue to review knives which don't have hundreds of anecdotal posts about them already. Wouldn't worry so much about doing exacting measurements for the free-forged knives...


----------

